# Wahlsystem USA, Gedankenspiel



## LuigiHallodri (23 Sep. 2012)

Am 6. November 2012 sind in den USA Präsidentschaftswahlen.
Ich hab mir deshalb ein paar Gedanken zu deren idiotischem Wahlsystem gemacht.
Bei uns werden alle Stimmen landesweit zusammengezählt. In den USA wählt jeder Bundesstaat für sich und die Gewinnerpartei entsendet dann Wahlmänner zur eigentlichen Präsiwahl. Dabei fallen etliche Stimmen einfach unter den Tisch. Bei der Wiederwahl von George W. Busch soll es so gewesen sein, wenn auch nicht mit so übertriebenen Zahlen wie in meinem Beispiel.
(Deshalb bin ich auch nicht so recht sicher, ob es in die Kathegorie „Funstuff“ gehört...)




​


----------



## couriousu (23 Sep. 2012)

tja - so ist das mit der Mehrheitswahl (die ja etliche Banausen auch hier wollen)


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Sep. 2012)

Finde das nicht schlecht. In deinem Beispiel wollen zwei Staaten Partei B und nur ein Staat Partei A.
So gesehen ist es doch auch gerecht.


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2012)

Schau dir das Bild nochmal an ....


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Sep. 2012)

Willst du mir jetzt sagen, dass es 1 Million zu 2 Millionen steht? Das seh ich auch, bin ja nicht blind. 
Aber bei 50 unterschiedlich bevölkerten Staaten wird so halt nach Staat und nicht nach Bewohnerzahl entschieden. Find ich schon gut.


----------



## Punisher (24 Sep. 2012)

Tolle Ansicht, sollten wir hier in D vielleicht auch einführen


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Sep. 2012)

Würde auch nix an der miesen Politik ändern ;-)


----------



## joeshades73 (25 Sep. 2012)

our elections are a joke, plus all the politicans are the same anyway


----------



## 123X (26 Sep. 2012)

Es wird aber nicht nur auf Staatenebene so gewählt oder? Das setzt sich doch auf die niederen Ebenen fort, ist also schon ausdifferenzierter als hier dargestellt.


----------



## theon111 (26 Sep. 2012)

naja es würde sich bestimmt mehr ändern wenn es wie in deutschland wäre aber "usa" wollen ja immer ihren eigenen willen haben


----------



## FCB_Cena (26 Sep. 2012)

Ja, stimmt doch... Bei der richtigen Verteilung an Stimmen reichen, glaub ich, 26 %


----------

